# Vanilla Sugar



## goboenomo (Jan 19, 2007)

If I were to put sugar in an air tight container with vanilla beans, would I have to put the whole vanilla bean in? Just the seeds? Or just the pod?

How long do I keep them together before I can use it.?

What kind of ratio should I use?
1 bean --> how much sugar?

Thanks


----------



## Candocook (Jan 19, 2007)

Put the whole bean in. If it is just one bean, not much sugar--a cup maybe.  Just check it and see. You can probably keep adding sugar a bit at a time until it is "used up".


----------



## Katie H (Jan 19, 2007)

I just keep a small air-tight canister with sugar and add my vanilla pods that have had the beans scraped.  Whenever I use a vanilla bean, the used pod gets put into the sugar.  It may take a while, but the sugar will take on a wonderful vanilla flavor.  At the price of vanilla beans, I try not to let them go to waste.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 19, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I just keep a small air-tight canister with sugar and add my vanilla pods that have had the beans scraped. Whenever I use a vanilla bean, the used pod gets put into the sugar. It may take a while, but the sugar will take on a wonderful vanilla flavor. At the price of vanilla beans, I try not to let them go to waste.


 
I second that sentiment, I do the exact same thing to make vanilla sugar and it works great!


----------



## jkath (Jan 19, 2007)

and, to add to that, every so often, give the sugar a good stir.

(PS - you can also make your own vanilla extract by halving the beans lengthwise {carefully!}, putting them into a glass bottle {the kind that has a hinged cork works really well} and adding quality alcohol, such as vodka. {have your dad put it in, so I don't get in trouble for having you handling alcohol}. Keep it in a dark pantry and shake it every day or so and in a couple of months.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 19, 2007)

[QUOTEI second that sentiment, I do the exact same thing to make vanilla sugar and it works great!][/QUOTE]

I third that!


----------

